# Fixing the Captains Chevy



## airborne (Feb 16, 2012)

*http://www.9news.com/video/<WBR>1298199044001/1/Delivering-<WBR>one-last-gift*


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 17, 2012)

A really touching tribute.
Thanks for posting it here airborne


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 17, 2012)

That was great, the only thing left to do is to find the ba**ard who ran off with the money and do a bit of body building on his lower parts with an angle grinder.

Silky


----------

